# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Guitar rental

## Cwater

Greetings St. Barth friends...did I read that there was a place to rent guitars on the Island?  Cheryl and I decided against bringing my Martin down.  Thanks

----------


## KevinS

I can tell you lots of places to rent a villa, a car, or a boat.  I'm unaware of anywhere which rents musical instruments of any sort.  If you do find somewhere, consider bringing an extra set of strings.  I don't know if there's anywhere to buy them on the island.

----------


## Cwater

Thanks all my best

----------


## Aimeric

> Greetings St. Barth friends...did I read that there was a place to rent guitars on the Island?  Cheryl and I decided against bringing my Martin down.  Thanks



Contact the company St Barth Provider. Maybe Aurelie will find it.

----------


## Cwater

Thanks

----------


## amyb

If you run into Soley or Bruno Magras, ask one of them.

----------


## GramChop

> If you run into Soley or Bruno Magras, ask them.



To add to Amy's thought:  Cwater:  It might be worth shooting (Don) Soley a message via either Facebook or Instagram (@donsoley) and ask his advice.

----------


## Cwater

Thanks doing so now.

----------


## Skullface

I suppose that the most practical way is searching via Facebook. Of all the socials, it's the most powerful in selling and buying things. It's obvious that you find the guitar way faster through social media than a real offline store in a new country. It would be better if we would share accounts that can propose such an offer here. Maybe this way, you will be able to find your guitar without wasting your time searching through google. I like playing the guitar and can advise you on something so that you can write to me in private messages and we'll discuss it. The one thing I want to share is that recently I found a site with the coolest guitar accessories in the whole world.

----------


## mattdinzey

I've taken my Larrivee parlor guitar to St. Barths a few times. It's small enough to fit in the overhead bin, and it sounds great, too!

----------


## JEK

So what did Cwater do, over three years ago? Inquiring minds are always interested in resurrected threads  :cool:

----------


## ouanalao

> Greetings St. Barth friends...did I read that there was a place to rent guitars on the Island?  Cheryl and I decided against bringing my Martin down.  Thanks



Look for Vincent Gumbs (St Barth Sound System) on facebook, you might have a chance... The guitar shop at La Pointe is gone long time ago..

----------

